# Newest pygmy buckling:)



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He was just born a bout an hour ago. He's very healthy and gave his mom a hard time getting his big head out...lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

He's so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , so cute ! Congrats


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks,he has cute little waddles like his mom


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhh I didn't see the wattles !! I love wattles 
Now he is even more cute , lolol


----------



## mymigeriandwarfBailey (Sep 27, 2013)

How do u post pics?


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, what a sweetie! congrats :-D


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mymigeriandwarfBailey said:


> How do u post pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


When you click on post reply and it brings up the box scroll down. See the box that says "manage Attachments"? Click on that. It will bring up a new window with 10 boxes - all of which are labeled "Choose File". Click on the first one and it will take you to your hard drive. Open your picture library and double click on the picture you want to post. If you want to post more than one, click on the 2nd "choose file" box and repeat. Once you have all the pictures chosen, you will notice that next to each "choose file" box you clicked on there is a file name now. Click on "Upload" in the bottom right corner of the window. When it finishes uploading, close the window and click "Submit". You should have pictures in your reply.


----------

